# Downhill Bonn?



## random hero (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo und Tag auch,

ich suche nach ein paar Leuten, die Downhill, evt. auch Freeride, in Bonn & dem Umland betreiben. Hört sich vermutlich naiv an, weil wo gibts in der Umgebung schon richtige Strecken, aaaaaber, und jetzt kommen wir zum Punkt, das Ganze soll vor dem Hintergrund eines kleinen Berichts in einem Bonner Stadtmagazin betrachtet werden. Sozusagen als Sommerferien-Schmankerl für die Daheimgebliebenen. Daneben werden auch Sportarten wie Parkour und Freitauchen vorgestellt. Es gibt wohl ein paar Leute, die das hier betreiben und um diese Sportart vorzustellen brauchts nicht gleich die Hardcore Strecken. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, es geht rein um den Sport!!! Würde mich über Rückmeldungen, Anregungen oder Beteiligungswünsche freuen. 

P.S. Die Suche nach hat Downhill Bonn + Freeride Bonn hat nichts ergeben. Sollte ich was übersehen haben, so tut es mir leid.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## SUMB1981 (3. Juni 2008)

Hi Christian,

schau doch mal hier nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=220803


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juni 2008)

random hero schrieb:


> Daneben werden auch Sportarten wie Parkour und Freitauchen vorgestellt.



Rechtschreibfehler! 

Parkuhr!


----------



## random hero (3. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler!
> 
> Parkuhr!



 

Danke für den Link, SUMB. Weiss der Geier, warum ich denn nicht gesehen habe ...


----------

